# What's on your holiday gift list this year?  World Peace, good health, etc., don't count



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2022)

*What's on your gift list for Christmas/Hanukah/Kwanzaa or whatever holiday you celebrate, if you celebrate one?   * What would _you _like to receive?  How about your spouse, sig other, child, grandchild, closest friend, or someone close to you? 

If they don't have lists, what are you planning to give them?

This should be something that can be bought in a store, or homemade. That type of thing.  It'll offer us a little insight into each other's worlds and might even give a little inspiration to those of us who can't figure out what to get those we love.   

Let's presume we all want world peace, good health, resolution of family disputes, better government, financial stability, climate change improvements, better weather, an end to droughts/flooding, environmental issues resolved, better schools, an end to racism, sexism, and all the other isms. 
Yada yada. 
You get my point. 

This thread is intended to be about material or specific experiential gifts. (Maybe theater tickets?) 

Hoping this will be fun and inspiring!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Hoping this will be fun and inspiring!



The grands get quite inspired when they get a card from us with money in it.

Gotta think about it, Starry

Thinking maybe cookies


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2022)

I'll start off with the gifts I give my children every year.  .  
A dozen sponges from Costco 
A dozen water filters for their Britas
Both of these come with the request that they please change theirs out at least once a month.  

I also give each adult a gallon ziplock bag filled with various small (wrapped) candies that I assort for each of their cars. Mints, tootsie rolls, root beer barrels, etc. 

They look forward to these gifts, believe me, and they've become a standing joke. 

This year, I bought each couple a 10" microwave spatter cover. @RadishRose recommended it so I recently bought one for myself (Walmart $1.82 each). Great price for something incredibly useful.


----------



## Gardenlover (Oct 25, 2022)

Fun idea StarSong. It could become a great gift giving guide.

I hope to get some good pans for cooking as I plan to start dabbling in cooking as a hobby.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

I usually send my children and grandchildren a fun e-mail card that I make. They like sending me shirts, and socks, and yummies to munch on.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2022)

We make lists. So far, daughter would like a hairdryer/brush. I appreciate Amazon gift cards. Hubs, loves 
liquorice allsort candies and chocolate. Son-in-law lost the super-duper ear buds we gifted him last year,
so, maybe we'll replace those. 

Oh yes .. $$


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I'll start off with the gifts I give my children every year.


Great great gifts
Something needed, useful
Not over the top spendy 
Love it

Folks ask me what I want
'Shop Towels!'
'A pack of razor knife blades!'



'Cookies!!!!'


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2022)

@Gary O', every holiday season I bake nearly ever day, making roughly 5,000 assorted cookies between mid November and Christmas.  Nearly all are given away or mailed out.  Come on by for one of this year's pizza/cookie parties... I'll stuff you full of homemade pizza and cookies, then send you home with your party favor - about 50 assorted cookies to call your very own.  Plus whatever you decorate at the party!


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Folks ask me what I want
> 'Shop Towels!'


When our towels get old, they go into the rag bin.  It’s overflowing, so I’ll send you some.

@StarSong, those cookies are amazing!  

The kids get an e-transfer now.  No point my wasting money on things they don’t want.


----------



## Chet (Oct 25, 2022)

I told family that their gift from me is that they don't have to buy me anything. That way, I won't have to get them anything either and we all avoid the _don't_ _know what to buy_ experience and the_ return_ experience.


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 25, 2022)

I give my daughter and both sons a cheque of the same amount each June.   This cheque covers birthdays and Christmas for the year.    They can split up the amount or put the $$ towards a holiday or towards an expensive item to be enjoyed by the family.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 25, 2022)

I hate Christmas. Too much of everything, including bad memories.

I don't give -- or want to receive -- "occasion" gifts of any kind. I figure most people have what they need and/or don't know what each other wants. 

Spontaneous gifts can be nice.


----------



## Knight (Oct 25, 2022)

We don't exchange gifts or cards with friends, an email wishing them good health & joy throughout the holidays works. As for my wife & I. We have everything we ever wanted & since we like the food we make. We began a holiday tradition several years back. Buying a whole filet & ordering a 4lb. lobster from the lobster guy in Maine is our way to celebrate each other. Surf & Turf with baked Idaho potato,  steamed peas & our favorite home made amaretto flan. 

Our sons appreciate paper with Ben Franklin's picture.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 25, 2022)

I just purchased a Majority Bowfell Small Soundbar from Amazon. It had more than 1100 five star ratings. It supposedly enhances voices in movies, music quality and quiets background noise in your entertainment system. It is on sale for $40. Seems like it would make a good family gift. 
I am also doing mini acrylic paintings ( 5x7") on stretched canvas for friends.


----------



## Gardenlover (Oct 25, 2022)

Chet said:


> I told family that their gift from me is that they don't have to buy me anything. That way, I won't have to get them anything either and we all avoid the _don't_ _know what to buy_ experience and the_ return_ experience.


This is why I like Thanksgiving better than Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

Well sorry to be a party pooper Star.. but I won't be buying or receiving any gifts this year, I don't think... DD got a a substantial sum of money from me at the weekend.. and she doesn't like buying gifts.. she always says.. '' I don't need anything mum, so shall we not buy anything this year''.. meaning she doesn't have to buy mum anything, but mum is very likely still going to buy DD something.. but hey... I have my friend @Pinky .. she's going to see me alright for Xmas gifts this year..


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 25, 2022)

I only buy for the great-grandkids now.  The adults get some kind token gift, some super duper wine bottle stoppers I found that are easy to use and will not leak, stuff like that.  I usually throw some candy, cookies, hot cocoa mix, etc. into the box for all to share.

They send things to me that are similar, usually a surprise, and I enjoy that.  Jigsaw puzzles were big during the pandemic.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 25, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> The grands get quite inspired when they get a card from us with money in it.
> 
> Gotta think about it, Starry
> 
> Thinking maybe cookies


The marketing people will be knocking on your door Gary. Giving cash, so vulgar. Fact is, cash can be spent on whatever the recipient wants. I've yet to hear of an unloved envelope of cash gathering dust in a cupboard or drawer somewhere.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 25, 2022)

And @hollydolly is going to build a she shed for me, complete with electricity and indoor plumbing and maybe even a four-season porch. And a pony.

This morning I took care of Christmas for DS and his DH: $$ for their Microsoft MAPS subscription for the coming year. It's a lotta money, but the subscription includes Azure and both are necessary for their business. Azure is $100/month but with the MSFT subscription a $100 credit for Azure is issued each month. Seems like a lot of extra work to me, but who am I to question MSFT's accounting system?

DD and DSIL, DGD and DGS will get the same thing they get every year. I "shop" for them at the credit union.

I'm really looking forward to my new she shed. And the pony.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 25, 2022)

Even cash or cards can backfire. My daughter is a bit of a motorhead, so I gave her a gift card for Canadian Tire. She said her husband used it to buy things he wanted.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 25, 2022)

Can't think of a single person that I could buy a single thing for.  (And my apologies to Miss Thomas, my high school English teacher...)  My son and DIL are in their late 50s and in good health, good jobs, etc.  Their sons are in late 20s, also in good health and good jobs, and no kids of their own.  

I doubt if I will even put up the Christmas tree this year.  It's in the attic, and a pain to get down, then decorate.  

Bah humbug.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 25, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I doubt if I will even put up the Christmas tree this year.  It's in the attic, and a pain to get down, then decorate.
> 
> Bah humbug.


Pish and tosh! Never mind the humbug stuff. You could volunteer at a hospital visiting little kids or somewhere that's serving meals to the homeless or delivering meals to homebound elderly. You could even spend a few minutes visiting with somebody you're delivering a meal to; they'd be so grateful to see another human and hear a few kind words.

Buy yourself an already-decorated little tree, take it home and outta the box, fluff it up, plug it in. Instant Christmas.

I have my Best Aunt's ceramic tree that she made years and years ago. I only have to plug it in.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> And @hollydolly is going to build a she shed for me, complete with electricity and indoor plumbing and maybe even a four-season porch. And a pony.
> 
> This morning I took care of Christmas for DS and his DH: $$ for their Microsoft MAPS subscription for the coming year. It's a lotta money, but the subscription includes Azure and both are necessary for their business. Azure is $100/month but with the MSFT subscription a $100 credit for Azure is issued each month. Seems like a lot of extra work to me, but who am I to question MSFT's accounting system?
> 
> ...


pony ?... this is the only pony you're getting GeeGee.. lol.. giddyup granny...  don't say I never give you anything, meet Thumbelina..


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 25, 2022)

@hollydolly  I love her! My feet would probably drag if I tried to ride her, but she and I could go for walks. I'm sure she's leash trained. And she's tiny. She could live on my four-season porch  Yanno, I bet Maggiecat would enjoy going for a ride...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  I love her! My feet would probably drag if I tried to ride her, but she and I could go for walks. I'm sure she's leash trained. And she's tiny. She could live on my four-season porch  Yanno, I bet Maggiecat would enjoy going for a ride...


well now I'll have to buckle down to finding you a a 4 season Porch...lol....but ain't she Kyeeeewwwt ?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> The marketing people will be knocking on your door Gary. Giving cash, so vulgar. Fact is, cash can be spent on whatever the recipient wants. I've yet to hear of an unloved envelope of cash gathering dust in a cupboard or drawer somewhere


Yeah, no complaints yet


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 25, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Pish and tosh! Never mind the humbug stuff. You could volunteer at a hospital visiting little kids or somewhere that's serving meals to the homeless or delivering meals to homebound elderly. You could even spend a few minutes visiting with somebody you're delivering a meal to; they'd be so grateful to see another human and hear a few kind words.
> 
> Buy yourself an already-decorated little tree, take it home and outta the box, fluff it up, plug it in. Instant Christmas.
> 
> I have my Best Aunt's ceramic tree that she made years and years ago. I only have to plug it in.


That would be great!  But I will spend the Holidays just like I spend all the other days.  I'm the only care taker for my lady friend, and by the time I make sure I give her the proper meds 4 times a day (15 different meds) and her insulin shots 2 times a day, do the laundry, do all the cooking and cleaning, and run some errands, I'm kinda out of time for those extracurricular activities you suggested.  If I'm lucky, like today, and the weather is good, I'm able to ride my Harley up to the drugstore to pick up some of her meds. 

Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 25, 2022)

Love, happiness, and money.
Not necessarily in that order


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 25, 2022)

First holidays I get to spend with family in many-a-year   Just looking forward to that


----------



## Gaer (Oct 25, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> This is why I like Thanksgiving better than Christmas.


@Gardenlover, YOUR OPERATION? It went well?  Are you OK?  Feeling great?
YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 25, 2022)

My daughter likes gift cards.  She sends one to me and I send one to her for the same amount.  It's stupid.
My Son likes me to pick out a gift, ( a jacket or something) because it's the only gift he gets under the tree.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2022)

For the past ten years we've asked our kids to only give us gifts that are consumable or experiential.  Nothing we need to find space for or dust.  

They're pretty good at finding interesting jams and preserves, setting up mother-and-daughter pedicures (in one case father-in-law and son-in-law pedicures), subscriptions, amazing vegan cookies, and so forth. 

We also set up several fun grab bags that include stealing at Christmas. $15 limit. Crazy socks is a riot. Another is consumables (but not candy). We're doing fun holiday (any holiday) dish towels this year, and I don't know what else. We'll nail it down on TG.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 26, 2022)

Moving.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 26, 2022)

I used to attend Christmas dinners that included a card game. The card game determined who got which wrapped present. The gifts were little things like snow globes and chocolate bars. It was great fun.

Then people started bringing nicer gifts, and it wasn't fun any more. Those who won something cheap or silly felt disappointed. I got stuck with an amarillis bulb, and spent the next week trying to find a home for it.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 26, 2022)

Every year I have to tell my children: please, please don't send me anything for Christmas. I am downsizing and getting rid of things. 
I will send checks to my grandchildren on the other coast. LOL, let them figure out what they want.


----------

